# more Gypsy.



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow she is a beautiful horse  How big is she?


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

Thankyou.She's 16.3.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Awww same as mine!! Except mine is a gangly thoroughbred lol!
Very nice horse though


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

wow she's lovely x


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

she is gourgeous :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks,she's so sweet,has a lovely temperament and so kind.


----------



## DoggyLuva1234 (Mar 25, 2011)

are beautiful, sure a si am it is beautiful. i might be getting a fresian horse soon.


----------



## sweep (Apr 27, 2011)

Really good looking tall girl


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow She's Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

she is stunning


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

Shes beautiful. Looks like a really kind mare


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's lovely! :001_wub:


----------

